# Resflor - cattle or goat usage



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

I have 80 ml left in my bottle. I only used 20 - only punctured the seal once.

Anyone interested? The label says NOT for dairy animals over 20 months. Mostly for meat animals or younger (non-lactating) dairy animals.

This is good stuff and good to have for treating pneumonia or respiratory disease.

I'm asking $75 for the rest of the bottle.

_*DESCRIPTION: RESFLOR GOLDÂ® is an injectable solution of the synthetic antibiotic florfenicol and the non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drug (NSAID) flunixin. Each milliliter of sterile RESFLOR GOLDÂ® contains 300 mg florfenicol, 16.5 mg flunixin as flunixin meglumine, 300 mg 2-pyrrolidone, 35 mg malic acid, and triacetin qs.*_


----------

